# Cleaning materials/oils



## notajr.fan (Jan 1, 2009)

New to the forum, planning on buying my first handgun this coming week. In the past my father would take care of the gun maintenance, given that was 19 years ago. I would like to know the essentials that I should pick up and whether I should strip and clean the gun before I take it out to the range for the first time.


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

notajr.fan said:


> whether I should strip and clean the gun before I take it out to the range for the first time.


I would recommend an Otis kit. As far as solvents and oils, the guys here are experts and I will leave it to them !

http://www.tacticalandhuntinggear.net/pd_otis_610_pistol_cleaning_system.cfm

Without a doubt, clean your weapon thoroughly before heading for the range !

And welcome to the forums.....


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Most of the starter kits are good enough. You'll start to experiment with different stuff as you use up the consumables.

If you're starting out with a new gun, take the time to read the manual that came with it and do what it says. Most will tell you to clean before you shoot it the first time. Others might tell you not to clean certain parts. Read the book!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I use Break-Free CLP, cotton patches, and Hoppes gun oil. I also have Hoppes copper solvent that I occasionally use for the bore. I have a small cleaning kit that has several items which come in handy for running patches through the bore. One of these days I will buy a bore snake, there are members here who highly recommend it.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Wally World has a good starter kit made by hoppes at a decent price.


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

CLP and boresnake baby!
It takes a minute to clean with that thing, I don't even have to field strip. 
I love it!


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

ShamWow works great as a drop cloth and cleaning cloth as well. The bright orange causes small parts to show up better than camo drop cloths, and the mini Shams are great for cleaning off gun oil. And they're cheap too!!


----------

